# Jetinit Exception



## scroome (May 15, 2012)

Hi Guys

I installed the Win 8 Consumer preview a month back, and it has been working fine until last Friday. I had downloaded some updates for it first thing in the morning, and for some reason I now get an error message on start up that says:

*JET Exception Rel. 8250.0: JET Exception: Function "jetinitex( pinstance, 0, grbit | 0x00000020 )" raised exception 0xc0000006 (EXCEPTION_IN_PAGE_ERROR) at address 0x000000DB194EC4B0 (base:0x000007FEFB8C0000, exr:0x000000DB194EC4B0, cxr:0x000000DB194EBFC0). PID:3080, TID:0xd78*

I try to close the error and select cancel to debug, but it tells me windows 8 has no debugging software installed. When the error crops up my whole system just drags and I can't even get Firefox or Explorer to run properly.

I've tried uninstalling the updates and downloading debugging software from Microsoft, but it appears the error is preventing me from installing anything. I can't even play games, because as soon as they start up the error message comes up and kicks me to desktop.

I've tried the rollback/refresh and it has had not effect. My last resort would be to do a restart, but I'd loose a lot of things that would have to be redownloaded e.g my Steam collection. 

I can provide a screen shot of the error later, if anyone wants it.

Thanks


----------

